# A great video done by 4 young adults with cups



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Really interesting video, Enjoy 

http://www.youtube.com/embed/SDGOXRr-yco


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes, they are very good. I have seen this video sometime back. Always good to see talented people use their given talents. 

Thanks for sharing and I did enjoy watching it again.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We got some folks in our congregation that do that cup clapping thing... pretty neat.

I like that song too.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

That was great! Thanks for sharing the link. The movie Pitch Perfect where I believe they got the idea from or vice versa, not sure, was a pretty good movie I might add.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

http://youtu.be/cmSbXsFE3l8 here's the link to to the actual video by Anna Kendrick. You can see where these kids got their inspiration.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

its great to see kids doing something other than sit on facebook!!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Agree, what they did is no easy task and is better sung/done than the original posted by Mike. The harmony alone is superb.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

So, turns out the song "Miss me when I'm gone" was written by the Carter family in 1931. The first cups version of this was first done in 2009 by two British girls "Lulu and the Lampshades". Anna Kendrick made the song popular in the movie Pitch perfect. That song has now been redone hundreds of times by all age groups and is a huge success on Youtube.


----------

